
4 Reasons Why Google Is Bringing Google Plus Back to Life - mauriziodaniele
http://recode.net/2015/11/17/three-reasons-why-google-is-resurrecting-google-plus/
======
lightlyused
I like google+, much better than facebook IMO.

